# Solo operator's ride



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 23 residentials and a small pizza place for the season. This should do the trick!!payup


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

There's SNO-WAY that you'll have any trouble gettin em done with dat rig! ................................


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice puppy truck:redbounce 
Just kidding.
Nice rig man


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

I would take a smaller truck like that for plowing over a big 1 ton like mine for residentials any day. Now for landscaping...thats a different story. Nice truck, looks good.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. The smaller truck helps in the areas I have that have narrower than normal streets. Looks like I get to try out the new SnoWay tonight!!! Finally!!!

Karl


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

That is so cute!


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute......hhmmmm. Not exactly what I was going for but if cute gets the job done then cute it is!!!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I will say this.
Monday night, my buddie's truck dropped the trans. Had to cover his jobs.
I would have traded you in a hearbeat for that small truck, when it came to his residentials. Holy crap was it a PITA to plow those little drives. No where to turn, or anything!!! But.....I did get er done:salute:


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to have a bigger truck. A '84 Chevy with a Meyer's on it. It worked well but the biggest drive I do is about the size of my own (in the background of pic 1) so I think that I will be fine as I have it now. This truck pulled my trailer full of mowers for the summer just fine.
Sorry about your buddies tranny ,crappy way to start the season.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking ride. We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.

Happy Holidays,


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that is the perfect plow truck small and versitile and itll still push looks like a comfortable ride too have fun


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks nice! Best of luck this season.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Needs timbrens or have the tbars turned up


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I disagree....but it could stand some ballast. Turning the T-bars up is asking for trouble in my opinion. Especially since youd have to have the wheels aligned twice a year at 100 a pop and if it bottoms out once in a while, who cares.



Nice looking rig.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Truck in naturally higher in the rear. I have 480 lbs. in it already and it only drops about 1inch when I lift the plow. When I tow the trailer loaded with three yards of mulch it still looks high in the rear.

I do appreciate the comments and suggestion though. Keep 'em coming because I know this is the place to get the best information.


----------



## hillbillyexpres (Nov 14, 2006)

im thinkin that truck looks like a minnie me plow truck, however i would love to have one for doing the 5 feet wide and 3 mile long sidewalks at some of the banks i do in the downtown detroit area. i think i might have to get one. nice rig man.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey everyone. I am new to plowsite and this is my first post. Hey Pearcelawn, where in Rochester do you live? I live in Webster. 



Mike


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Newdude*

Good to see another Rochesterian on here! I am in Irondequoit but I cover Webster and Penfield too with the plowing and lawn care. Maybe we can get together for coffee sometime and compare notes. Good luck this season.

Karl


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Need a driver?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice plow, is it a 6'8". I hope to get one on my Jeep in a couple years


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i could were a snoway comes in handy for small light trucks


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer- Yes it is a 6'8". Just about wide enough to clear a path for the truck at full angle.

LLM Ann Arbor- LOL!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;331342 said:


> i could were a snoway comes in handy for small light trucks


We make great plows for commercial applications as well. 29 series, 29 trip edge series, 32 series, and 28V series. Just thought you should know that we build more than for the small truck market. You can check us out at http://www.snoway.com . A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic "commercial" warranty is included with all models.

Seasons Greetings


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

looks awesome...thats kinda what i had last year...19 residental and 1 pizza shop...this year i have 3 residental the same pizza shop and me and my cuz got a bid on a big commercial lot...we will have his 2trucks and skid steer, my truck for clean up, and 2 other trucks one with a salter on it....

good luck ull love it


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What motor is in your ranger? My buddy has the 4.0 and it is incredable. Can't tell the difference between that and a v8.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

rfed32

I already love it!!


Idealtim

It is indeed the 4.0 and it has very good power. Broke in the new plow today and power was NOT an issue at all.

Thanks for lookin'!!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i like you setup looks good very professional .. i have similar setup ... great for residential ..


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

My old truck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Pearcelawn;331980 said:


> rfed32
> 
> I already love it!!
> 
> ...


heck ya the 4.0 is the way to go mine never did get good gas mileage thou but it was 3 years old with only 10,000miles when my dad traded it in on his new truck and stuck me with the 150 i have now. i was on a trip came home and my truck was gone. needless to say i was mad. this 150 is nothing but trouble


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dose your Girlfriend know your driving her cute plow truck??

LOL I like it, I want to get small set up like that too


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

It should do


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Isn't this thread over a year old?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mark13;505338 said:


> Isn't this thread over a year old?


Yes it is...there have been alot of resurrected threads in the recent past! I guess we all must just be bored!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

That's exactly what I'd LOVE for running around and using as a back up vehicle for my F250...haha..a little brother...! 

What kind of mileage is the Ranger getting these days...?? I had a new '98 Ranger (white, flareside) with a V6 and a 5 speed...next time I'll get an automatic.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks awsome


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I plowed for a couple years with a 93 Ranger 4.0L Auto. Had a Meyer 6.5' plow. Alot of people laughed when I put that plow on. They stopped laughing when they saw how much snow that little ******* could move. I usually had 400-500 lbs in the back and good tires and it was an animal. Had 320k miles on factory trans. and it took two years of commercial plowing to finish it off. It ate up the lower ball joints and radius arm bushings too but that's not bad for the hundreds of hours it was making $$.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Clapper&Company;505305 said:


> Dose your Girlfriend know your driving her cute plow truck??
> 
> LOL I like it, I want to get small set up like that too


Hey now!! No more girlfriend talk or the wife will catch on!!LOL This setup is great in my area because of the amount of city drives I do. In and out quick is the name of the game.

MOWBIZZ- I am getting around 15-18 per gallon with the weight and the plow on. 90% city driving. Lots of stop and go. It does pretty good with the gas. This truck had a big step brother till 2 years ago when I sold it. Step brother was a Chevy.

KGRlandscaping- If I came home and found my truck gone there would be some a$$ kicking going on.

Just a little update- this year I am tackling 51 resi's and 2 lots with it. All is well!!

Thanks to all for the comments and for looking again!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

For Christmas I bought my 3 year old one of those battery operated John Deere Gators and he was asking me to put a plow on it. That Sno Way looks like it'll be a perfect fit 

(Just kidding, very nice set up...I bet it serves its purpose really well)


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking ranger.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking, what did the plow set you back.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Camden;506162 said:


> For Christmas I bought my 3 year old one of those battery operated John Deere Gators and he was asking me to put a plow on it. That Sno Way looks like it'll be a perfect fit
> 
> (Just kidding, very nice set up...I bet it serves its purpose really well)


Bring the Gator on down and we will try a test fit before you lay down the cash!!

WIZZKID316- I paid $4000 installed out the door. That was in late '06.

JELLO 1 and QUALITY SR and FIAFIGHTERDUDE- Thanks guys!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

not a bad little rig man, we had a 2002 dakota with a blizzard plow for a few years, they def make small driveways easy to plow. problem is most of the drives we plow are like 10 times the size of yours so the litte truck was kinda struggling.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

wizzkid316;506296 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what did the plow set you back.


id bet 3200 or so


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;506373 said:


> id bet 3200 or so


Answered already above. $4000 installed out the door. Nice pics of your tucks in the photobucket.

THEGOLDPRO- The full size truck I had was a pain. This is better for me. I have 8 or 10 longer ones but the smaller truck works fine for them. Doesn;t struggle. I work hard at keeping on top of them also. I don't let 10 inches get built up on them.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Pearce...do you have any pics of the Sno-way truckside mount without the plow on? I'm thinking of a similar setup on my next Ranger. I always hated the Unimount ground clearance on my old Ranger....hopefully Sno-way has a bit more.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Brandon;512888 said:


> Pearce...do you have any pics of the Sno-way truckside mount without the plow on? I'm thinking of a similar setup on my next Ranger. I always hated the Unimount ground clearance on my old Ranger....hopefully Sno-way has a bit more.


I don't right now but I will go measure it for you and get some pics up soon. Within a day or two.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you....much appreciated!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Pearcelawn;506408 said:


> Answered already above. $4000 installed out the door. Nice pics of your tucks in the photobucket.
> 
> THEGOLDPRO- The full size truck I had was a pain. This is better for me. I have 8 or 10 longer ones but the smaller truck works fine for them. Doesn;t struggle. I work hard at keeping on top of them also. I don't let 10 inches get built up on them.


wow $4000 and its not even full size ... nice plow and truck but ..


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Only two dealers around here. Both with the same price. So far it has paid for itself about 4 times in the two seasons I have had it.

Thanks for the compliment on the truck.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Great Thread. I'm in the middle of setting a Ranger up myself, need to see if I can get that plow up here in Canada. Can't wait to see the inside pics. Great looking setup !!


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

This is the setup I'm looking at for my Explorer. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Pearce!I hope you have been getting a little more snow off the lake than me. Every time they predict snow I get a dusting. Only an inch on Friday how bout you.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;525224 said:


> Hey Pearce!I hope you have been getting a little more snow off the lake than me. Every time they predict snow I get a dusting. Only an inch on Friday how bout you.


I got about 2 inches!! Nothing happening here either. O.K. by me for now. I am spending time with my 3 year old and shuttling my 16 year old back and forth to her friends houses.

Another month or so when the cutting season starts the will be saying "Dad who?" " I don't remember what he looks like!!"

Can't fight mother nature!!!


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey nice setup, the city near me has a Ranger with the same size plow on to do sidewalks with. Looks like it works great for doing sidewalks and drives, especially when u turn the blade on an angle, perfect width.
I have a 2004 Ranger but its my personal truck, not goin to use that thing yet for plowing, but your truck Pierce looks like a mini me of my 2000 F150 with the snoway on it. 
Matt


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to have a big Chevy to plow with but with the amount of small drives I do on the edge of the city, this setup moves me right along. Streets are very narrow. I have a couple of larger ones but the truck works good for them too. I may take an extra pass or two but it gets it done in the end.I also love the gas sipping it does!!


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Pearcelawn;330750 said:


> Truck in naturally higher in the rear. I have 480 lbs. in it already and it only drops about 1inch when I lift the plow. When I tow the trailer loaded with three yards of mulch it still looks high in the rear.
> 
> I do appreciate the comments and suggestion though. Keep 'em coming because I know this is the place to get the best information.


I think it holds the blade just fine. How does it handle with the blade and trailer? We're going into the lawncare business in spring and I've been fighting with myself about whether or not to get another 3/4 ton or go with something like a Ranger or Colorado.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I tow a 14 footer with a full size z, a mini z ,and all of the little stuff and have not had any issues at all big or small. Trailer and load comes to about 2400lbs.

A lot of guys dis these smaller trucks but this has been a great truck for me. It is the Edge version with the 4.0 six cyl. in it. I do think a 4 banger is too small for the work. My gas bill is a lot smaller too!! I have run larger trucks and took the risk moving down, but for the work I do it is perfect.

Good luck to you and if you have any other questions let me know.

Karl


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

i like it does the sno way work good


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Works awesome and the down pressure makes backdragging a breeze!!


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I've actually been looking at picking up a Ranger or something similar for driveways. My 3/4 barely fits down some of them, even have to flip the mirrors in on a couple.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice set up!! Dont let the people that put you down bother you....they have big huge enormous loud trucks because they are all lacking something below the waist and thats how they make up for it....looks like it will do a great job for you on your residentials....


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pearcelawn;330248 said:


> I have 23 residentials and a small pizza place for the season. This should do the trick!!payup


Nice rig, man! I'm looking into a plow JUST like that Sno-Way for my '94 S10 Blazer


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

bdavis - Thanks for the encouragement!! I have been using it for three years now and just don't listen to the nay-sayers.

Kreiger91 - Thanks!! Since this thread was started a couple of seasons ago I have gone to over 50 resis plus the same two lots. I encourage you to get with a good dealer and check out a Sno Way and be sure to get the down pressure. You won't be sorry!!


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pearcelawn;676755 said:


> bdavis - Thanks for the encouragement!! I have been using it for three years now and just don't listen to the nay-sayers.
> 
> Kreiger91 - Thanks!! Since this thread was started a couple of seasons ago I have gone to over 50 resis plus the same two lots. I encourage you to get with a good dealer and check out a Sno Way and be sure to get the down pressure. You won't be sorry!!


Thanks. That's what I was looking into because of the small size of my second truck. As my sig says, I also have a full size 3/4 ton with an old Meyer on it. Needs a carbouratour though.

I was thinking of putting the plow on my little truck for two reasons. 1)It's small and I think would be great for residential driveways and such and 2)I could (theoretically) run two trucks on a bigger lot if need-be. Only problem is money. I'm not old enough to pull out a loan, or I would and put a plow on my small truck as well as fix my big one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Krieger91;676762 said:


> Thanks. That's what I was looking into because of the small size of my second truck. As my sig says, I also have a full size 3/4 ton with an old Meyer on it. Needs a carbouratour though.
> 
> I was thinking of putting the plow on my little truck for two reasons. 1)It's small and I think would be great for residential driveways and such and 2)I could (theoretically) run two trucks on a bigger lot if need-be. Only problem is money. I'm not old enough to pull out a loan, or I would and put a plow on my small truck as well as fix my big one.


you dont need a loan just things calld side jobs. ill do basicly anything for cash except date ur large daughter. When i wasnt working i was working doing something eles, advantage to being a jack of all trades


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;676831 said:


> you dont need a loan just things calld side jobs. ill do basicly anything for cash except date ur large daughter. When i wasnt working i was working doing something eles, advantage to being a jack of all trades


Exactly, aint no $$ beneath me, just ask the woman, it all spends the same..... She would know...


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;676831 said:


> you dont need a loan just things calld side jobs. ill do basicly anything for cash except date ur large daughter. When i wasnt working i was working doing something eles, advantage to being a jack of all trades


I am sort of a jack of all trades, and I'm the same way. I'll do just about anything for cash. But, I don't get nearly enough to even buy a decent used plow, let alone a new one.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry for the double-post, but I couldn't edit the old.

Anyways, I just wanted to let everybody know that I called the local Sno-Way dealer, and they're apparently discontinuing the ST and MT series of plows. Meaning I'm SOL on getting a plow for my little Blazer


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Krieger91;677749 said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but I couldn't edit the old.
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to let everybody know that I called the local Sno-Way dealer, and they're apparently discontinuing the ST and MT series of plows. Meaning I'm SOL on getting a plow for my little Blazer


Get a 22 series. That is what I have and my truck handles it fine.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pearcelawn;677760 said:


> Get a 22 series. That is what I have and my truck handles it fine.


That's what my dealer told me when I called them again. I did some homework on Sno-Way's website and called my dealer back. They neglected to tell me the first time that the ST and MT series were being replaced with the 22.

I had them quote me a 7'6" 22 with Wireless Remote and DP (which is apparently standard from Sno-Way now), and they quoted me about $4,700 with taxes and everytihng included. See thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74947 for other information on me and getting a Sno-Way


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope it holds out when the heavy stuff comes down


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I plowed 8"-10" of heavy stuff last week with my '03 Ranger with a 7'6" Sno-way. Worked like a charm.



jgoetter1;717777 said:


> I hope it holds out when the heavy stuff comes down


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

the driveways in my neighborhood are anly 15 yards long and 10 wide. would it be too small for a truck


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I like it man. :salute:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice rig...


----------

